# Froglet Won't Eat?



## Percularis (Mar 22, 2011)

I've put maybe ten pinhead crickets in my little guy's tank (most of which fell in the water after a while) and he won't even bother with them. He just sits there. He's a Pacific Chorus Frog and I made him a natural habitat with two pieces of driftwood, lots of moss, and lots of plants for him to hide in. I'm really worried because I want him to be healthy and grow. When I kept these guys when I was really young I would put them in a container with water and some dirt and they would attack the crickets when I put them in. Do you think that there's something wrong, or can he just not find them? What can I do to make him eat?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Okay, maybe I wasn't clear enough 48 hours ago... Feeding may commence when the tail is totally absorbed but it may take several days after that point as there is also restructuring of the digestive tract. If the frog is under severe stress (like a person messing with it and/or it's cage multiple times within a period of several days), then the chances of it eating are reduced as are it's chance of survivial. 

This is the health and disease section of the forum for dendrobatids.. this post should have been in the appropriate other amphibian section.

[edit: moved by moderator to appropriate section]


----------



## Percularis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ed said:


> Okay, maybe I wasn't clear enough 48 hours ago... Feeding may commence when the tail is totally absorbed but it may take several days after that point as there is also restructuring of the digestive tract. If the frog is under severe stress (like a person messing with it and/or it's cage multiple times within a period of several days), then the chances of it eating are reduced as are it's chance of survivial.
> 
> This is the health and disease section of the forum for dendrobatids.. this post should have been in the appropriate other amphibian section.
> 
> [edit: moved by moderator to appropriate section]


Oh, I see. Thanks for the clarification. His tail was fully gone yesterday, so I'll let him eat the crickets that are in there now when he's ready and I'll feed him after that.

I got a bunch of pinheads today and they're smaller than I expected. They look like they'll be able to get out my screen top, so I guess this gives me a few days to get them to grow.


----------



## dewlou (Sep 2, 2007)

We feed ours small fruit flies and they will eat just keep offering them the food and you will be surprised. Sometimes they will hop away from the flys but they will eat.


----------

